# Removing grey wood fiber



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

What products would you guys use to clean the grey wood off this building.
I have used the BM restore before and would be fine with it here. Just want to see if there was any other products that I can buy bulk and make a mix for it. Finish is 094 and Arborcoat solid.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PRC said:


> What products would you guys use to clean the grey wood off this building.
> I have used the BM restore before and would be fine with it here. Just want to see if there was any other products that I can buy bulk and make a mix for it. Finish is 094 and Arborcoat solid.


Bleach wash for the mildew, brightner for the next. Sanding.

That pic shows just how much "exposure" plays a part in the longevity of coatings.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Yup, even a small eave does a lot. 
In this case it was sided 2 years ago and has never been treated with anything. 
I was considering oxalic but wasn't sure if it would actually remove the weathered wood.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

What type of wood is that?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

T&G pine. Smooth on one side, rough on one. It's the typical barn siding here. 1x10 goes for about $.75/ft.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My brother was talking about the difficulty of paint adhering to weathered wood.
He said there is an epoxy coating that would adhere - but that may not be cost effective nor appropriate primer for a solid stain.

On my own property, I have sanded down to good fibers when trim is real weathered.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

$10.00 box of oxy-clean. Put one full scoop in a 2 1/2g garden sprayer. Apply generously, let sit for at least 15 min, pressure wash off between 2000-3000psi. Will clean and brighten the wood in one step. The wood will look new dry and readily take stain.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> $10.00 box of oxy-clean. Put one full scoop in a 2 1/2g garden sprayer. Apply generously, let sit for at least 15 min, pressure wash off between 2000-3000psi. Will clean and brighten the wood in one step. The wood will look new dry and readily take stain.


R.I.P. Billy Mays


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Lambrecht said:


> $10.00 box of oxy-clean. Put one full scoop in a 2 1/2g garden sprayer. Apply generously, let sit for at least 15 min, pressure wash off between 2000-3000psi. Will clean and brighten the wood in one step. The wood will look new dry and readily take stain.


That's what I'm looking for! I've used oxiclean for some decks before, but nothing this bad. Although I think I'll put it in drum and run it through my transfer pump since this side represents about 1/6 the total sqft. I'll have a 60' lift for the other sides. The gables are 48'.
Have you ever brought wood in this condition back to life with this method?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Last deck I did with heavy mold and graying


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Before


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

What a difference. Any scrubbing involved?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

No scrubbing at all. Mixed oxy in 30g trash can (2 scoops) and applied with transfer pump let sit for about 15min and re-applied 2nd dose because of the heavy mold and let sit another 15 minutes. Took about 3 1/2 hours to clean with pressure washer mainly because there were a ton of spindles.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> R.I.P. Billy Mays


Is it horrible to say I'm glad don't get screamed at anymore during commercial breaks?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Lambrecht said:


> No scrubbing at all. Mixed oxy in 30g trash can (2 scoops) and applied with transfer pump let sit for about 15min and re-applied 2nd dose because of the heavy mold and let sit another 15 minutes. Took about 3 1/2 hours to clean with pressure washer mainly because there were a ton of spindles.


I'll give it a shot


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Instead of OxyClean, try a professional strength percarbonate like F-10 from PressureTek. I use it often. Great stuff for removing gray wood fibers. 

http://pressuretek.com/f10.html


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup buy from someone like Bob at pressuretek. You can always dilute further, but you're stuck if its to weak.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I priced about 60 mail box posts that looked like that. I planned on sanding the bad wood away.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Lambrecht
Stupid question 
How did you know Oxi clean would make a good exterior wash ?
Thanks 
And does it clean and brighten ?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I checked the back of a wood brighter product and seen that its main active ingredient was sodium percarbonate and already knew that that is what oxy-cleans main ingredient was so I gave it a try and it worked. Yes it does clean and brighten. What I like about it the most is that it does not harm surrounding things like glass, plants, exterior furniture, etc. and that it is readily available most everywhere so no need to order it and wait days for it to arrive. It really works well at removing chalking paint, and cleaning concrete walks.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks that is what I was looking for 
I appreciate your time and advice


----------

